# Help, New to RC!



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey guys, 
I'm new to RC, you can usually find me in the model section but I was wondering if you could help me set up a list for a good RC car. Parts and such. Price doesn't matter so much, just want to make a basic battery powered RC car that can go on the road and possibly to a oval racing circuit someday. It will probably about 1/10th scale. Thanks for your help guys

-SoleSky:thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

An car that is suitable for racing oval will not work very well for just running around the street. They are built with minimum ground clearance as any small pebble you run over will make it bottom out.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh okay. Street then =)


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Do you want to run only on pavement or some dirt as well? Price range? Is this just for play or anything more serious? These answers would help us to offer suggestions.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd like it just for the street. The price doesnt matter because i'll buy and build whenever i can and it's just for play and to get into it thanks

-SoleSky


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I got one of my friends into it and i got him started with the tamiya ford f-150 thats a sweet little truck to play and bash,price is about 150.00 @ tower hobbies.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

Personaly, I like the Team Associated cars and trucks but that's just me. Losi and Traxxas make good stuff and parts for all 3 are available at just about any hobby shop. The new CORR style trucks are getting real popular and you can't go wrong with a Slash or a SC10. I like the SC10 simply because in comes in a kit and you can add the electronics of your choice.
Any touring car or off road car will work for bashing in the street.

:woohoo: :wave:


----------



## speeddemon74 (Mar 25, 2009)

*ravens*

hey if your still looking for some r/c i have 2 sportwerks ravens they are at home on pavement as well as dirt they both are rtr with stock motors and esc they are tough trucks so it you crash its no big deal ill let them go for 80.00 a piece or 140.00 for both that includes shipping if interested send me a reply


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

A Traxxas Slash maybe a good option , alot of tracks are doing a stock slash class , it would work great on the road or in the yard, RTR around 199.00


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Just an opinion here, but the SLASHES are awesome. Fun to drive, should be fairly easy to learn on too!


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

CClay1282 said:


> Just an opinion here, but the SLASHES are awesome. Fun to drive, should be fairly easy to learn on too!


agreed, i love my slash. had one before, got rid of it, and just got my new one yesterday, will NEVER get rid of this one!!!


----------

